# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Monday night blues thread

## Origanalist

C'mon now, you know you got em.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## asurfaholic

My little has driven me to a point of near breakdown this evening. Guess there's a molar or something plus a sinus cold starting up . The normally calm and sweet angel has been a whining ball of hell since I picked her up. Momma just got here, I left as soon as she came home. 

Monday night blues for sure .. 

Actually I'm not even sure this is relevant to your thread, just felt like sharing

----------


## Origanalist

> My little has driven me to a point of near breakdown this evening. Guess there's a molar or something plus a sinus cold starting up . The normally calm and sweet angel has been a whining ball of hell since I picked her up. Momma just got here, I left as soon as she came home. 
> 
> Monday night blues for sure .. 
> 
> Actually I'm not even sure this is relevant to your thread, just felt like sharing


Of course it is. Nothing gives you the blues like a hurting child.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Origanalist

> 


Always loved that song.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Cap



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBME_J0pf3o

----------


## Suzanimal

Robert Johnson, 'Love in Vain'

----------


## Cap

> My little has driven me to a point of near breakdown this evening. Guess there's a molar or something plus a sinus cold starting up . The normally calm and sweet angel has been a whining ball of hell since I picked her up. Momma just got here, I left as soon as she came home. 
> 
> Monday night blues for sure .. 
> 
> Actually I'm not even sure this is relevant to your thread, just felt like sharing


For your Monday Blues.

----------


## loveshiscountry



----------


## loveshiscountry



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## brushfire

I just found out today that a former co-worker of mine, fishing buddy, and someone I've known and been friends with for 16 years, is terminal.

He was a heavy drinker for a long time, and his liver is succumbing to his addiction along with some predisposition to liver disease...
Its a hard thing to accept, even though the news really comes as no surprise.

----------


## Origanalist

> I just found out today that a former co-worker of mine, fishing buddy, and someone I've known and been friends with for 16 years, is terminal.
> 
> He was a heavy drinker for a long time, and his liver is succumbing to his addiction along with some predisposition to liver disease...
> Its a hard thing to accept, even though the news really comes as no surprise.


That's harsh. I haven't had to deal with that for a long time. I had a best friend drink himself to death years ago. He was a tunnel rat in 'Nam.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## donnay



----------


## Cap



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## James Madison



----------


## brushfire

> That's harsh. I haven't had to deal with that for a long time. I had a best friend drink himself to death years ago. He was a tunnel rat in 'Nam.


Tunnel rat?  Outside of a medic, that has got to be the single least desirable combat role there is, imo.  Surviving that had to leave that soldier with some demons, for sure.  What a true shame he should go by his own hand...  I cant even imagine.

I really wish I could understand it, but by the time they are "overdrawn", its really too late.  Those words I've heard many times, "ya gotta go some way" - I'm sure you've had the conversation with your friend as well.  Those words take on a totally different meaning when the time comes to check out.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

> Tunnel rat?  Outside of a medic, that has got to be the single least desirable combat role there is, imo.  Surviving that had to leave that soldier with some demons, for sure.  What a true shame he should go by his own hand...  I cant even imagine.
> 
> I really wish I could understand it, but by the time they are "overdrawn", its really too late.  Those words I've heard many times, "ya gotta go some way" - I'm sure you've had the conversation with your friend as well.  Those words take on a totally different meaning when the time comes to check out.


Mmmm. Ya, it's a bad story. Long story short, he came home, got spit on, his wife left and took his kids, he never really stopped beating himself.

----------


## James Madison



----------


## Origanalist

>

----------


## Natural Citizen

This is the one and only Vito Bratta. 

Blue Monday...nice and slooooow

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## oyarde

> C'mon now, you know you got em.


  oh , I am all set for the evening , about zero out , big , badass fire , some liquor  , got my Muddy Waters , in no particular order , as I have no particular place to be  , here is what I have : Big Leg Woman , Short Dress Woman , Got My Mojo Working , Early Morning Blues , Streamline Woman , Thats Alright, Cold Weather Blues and Walkin' Blues .

----------


## fr33



----------


## fr33



----------


## Origanalist

Tuesday's just as bad.

----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## oyarde

Since it is Tue , I am going with some John Lee Hooker , Black Cat Blues , Chicken and Gravy , Democrat Man , Catfish Blues , Ezekial Saw the Wheel , Mama killed a chicken , Natchez Fire.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## donnay

In honor of the passing of Pete Seeger and the late great Johnny Cash.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Danke



----------


## fr33



----------


## oyarde

Mixing it up tonight , some Etta James , Jeff Healy , Robert Johnson, ZZ topp, The Stones , Beatles, Taj Mahal , Coco Brown, Led  Z, ....

----------


## JK/SEA

i got the blues today...for real.

I miss you Katie. One year ago i buried my best friend. She loved to play catch, and EAT....a few tears today, and i'll be fine.

----------


## fr33



----------


## phill4paul

Get to check out this guy next month. Few things pull me into town.

----------


## phill4paul

Thread got me thinking about the blues. I remembered an old George Thorogood King Bisquit Flour Hour where he just really laid out the difference in the Blues greats. He'd riff each one and compare them. Many just know him for his hits but thhat cat knew his blues top to bottom. 

  I wonder if this is the interview......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/George-Thoro...-/130509348768

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## phill4paul

An old favorite. A hometown boy "Bump" Bumgarner now plays bass for him.

----------


## phill4paul

Braved the small town panopticon last month to catch this cat....well worth it.

----------


## oyarde

> An old favorite. A hometown boy "Bump" Bumgarner now plays bass for him.


I probably have something here , or two he did with Tab Benoit, I meet him once , I think , never knew though , before that he was from Penn. & then DC , lol , I had previously , two guys from Pitt who had worked for me , loved them , but crazy as hell.....

----------


## oyarde

Well , I am getting liquored up , , broke my bad foot ( again ) ten days ago , still hurts , so , tonight , going with some Robert Cray, Eric Clapton, Johnny Cash , B B King , Buddy Guy,Delbert Mcclinton....

----------


## phill4paul

> Well , I am getting liquored up , , broke my bad foot ( again ) ten days ago , still hurts , so , tonight , going with some Robert Cray, Eric Clapton, Johnny Cash , B B King , Buddy Guy,Delbert Mcclinton....


  Well, was gonna crash but will instead take a shot of Knob's for your blues remembrance and will send thanks, smoke, skyward with my next breath that things aren't as bad as they could be for you and that you have speedy recovery.

----------


## Origanalist

Not quite blues...but close enough.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

This one will get you through a full hour of blues, sweet.

----------


## loveshiscountry

The great Buddy Guy

----------


## loveshiscountry

Albert King 
for all you Cub fans

----------


## green73

Um, it's Thursday. Damn libertarians.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Um, it's Thursday. Damn libertarians.



thats why i posted one in the music thread. 

Some Beatles Blues.\covered by Grohl and Walsh...damn good i might add.

----------


## green73

For the record, I wasn't really cross.

----------


## Origanalist

Rules? We don't need no stinking rules!

----------


## Origanalist

Mmmmm, tasty

----------


## fr33



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## fr33

And now for my favorite $#@!ing blues song ever...

----------


## Origanalist

> And now for my favorite $#@!ing blues song ever...


Oooh, oooh. I started it, it sounds excellent. Let me grab some munchies and I'll give it a listen.

Mmmm, most excellent. Thanks for posting, really liked the guitar work.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Natural Citizen



----------


## oyarde

Tonight , I have BB , Albert , Buddy , ZZ , and for good measure , some BOC .

----------


## fr33



----------


## mad cow

Evil Twin.  Buddy Guy.

----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## mad cow

Walter Trout - Brother's Keeper

----------


## mad cow

Luther Allison - Little Red Rooster

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## oyarde

Tonight , some Duke Tumatoe  & Sam Kinison ( Tie you up ) , Buddy Guy , The Stones etc

----------


## mad cow

Koko Taylor - Wang Dang Doodle

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

> Koko Taylor - Wang Dang Doodle


Willie looks like he's really enjoying himself.

----------


## mad cow

Gary Moore - Did You Ever Feel Lonely

----------


## mad cow

Freddie King - Going Down

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

> Tonight , some Duke Tumatoe  & Sam Kinison ( Tie you up ) , Buddy Guy , The Stones etc


I had to look up Duke Tumatoe.

----------


## mad cow

Jeff Beck Group - I Ain't Superstitious

----------


## fr33

This thread would make a hell of a playlist.

----------


## Origanalist

But a black cat crossed my path.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## mad cow

Big Brother And The Holding Company - Ball And Chain

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

A little woodstock rockin blues

----------


## mad cow

> A little woodstock rockin blues


Saw it live.

----------


## mad cow

Derek And The Dominos - Bellbottom Blues




Key To The Highway

----------


## Origanalist

Feels bluesy enough for me.

----------


## Origanalist

> Saw it live.


More than a little jealous........

----------


## loveshiscountry

yea baby

----------


## Natural Citizen

Well...even though it's *Wednesday*.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Well...even though it's *Wednesday*.


Doesn't matter which day of the week it is, the Blues is a feeling.

----------


## RJB

This one seriously puts a chill down my spine.

----------


## RJB

My brother always plays this song when we pass the guitar around the campfire.  No matter where I am, when I hear this song, I can smell the campfires and the creek and hear laughter of friends I haven't seen in years and taste the many beers we all downed.  Many good nights camping there

----------


## RJB

And you can't forget the legendary guitar great Aladdin Sarsippius Sulemenagic Jackson the third.

----------


## oyarde

> Feels bluesy enough for me.


 I saw him live at some big ass race track in West Germany maybe , '84 or '85 ,  I think it was called , Nurburgring ,  U 2 was there as well . I cannot remember who else.....He was excellent , hell I was there , maybe four days , with my two best German friends Dedlove & Gutner , a couple  guys I worked with , it was summer and unordinarily hot as hell . Drank lots of Bitburg bier, had a great time , probably 90 & sunny , people were dropping like flies , I had lost most of my shirts playing poker , no matter  , I still had lots of Marks , plenty of Bratwurst, LOL

----------


## mad cow

Four Red Houses:

Joe Satriani



Yngwie Malmsteen



Buddy Guy



And of course,Jimi Hendrix

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## JK/SEA

still seems like monday...eff it...here's one...

----------


## Origanalist

> still seems like monday...eff it...here's one...


Great song, took it to youtube and listening.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Great song, took it to youtube and listening.


i also love the live version from Daytona 1988...Robin's voice is soooo damn good it hurts....

----------


## Suzanimal

Luther 'Snake Boy' Johnson - Woman, you don't have to go

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

Here's 40 minutes worth to listen to.




And another hours worth.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> still seems like monday...eff it...here's one...


Good song, but it isn't blues. It's pop, rock.

----------


## JK/SEA

define blues music.

'The Flame' is a sad love song. Good enough for me to qualify as 'blues'...

----------


## Origanalist

> Good song, but it isn't blues. It's pop, rock.


Picky, picky.

----------


## JK/SEA

http://www.littlebillandthebluenotes...lues-music.asp

''Most people think that there is only one type of blues music. That’s not the case at all. There are several sub genres as well.''

----------


## Origanalist

"The blues aint nuthin but a good man feeling bad"

----------


## Suzanimal

Oh Lawdy, Lucille! 
Recorded in 1938 ~ shocking
warning adult themes

----------


## HVACTech



----------


## Natural Citizen



----------


## donnay



----------


## CaptUSA

Love her.

----------


## HVACTech

> 


Monday night, not Sunday night.

----------


## donnay



----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## Origanalist

It's my thread and I'm in the mood for bagpipes. I say it's the blues.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Origanalist

> 


Very nice, thank you donnay.

----------


## donnay

> Very nice, thank you donnay.


You're welcome.

Now I will leave you with Bag O'Blues...G'night Origanalist.

----------


## Origanalist

> You're welcome.
> 
> Now I will leave you with Bag O'Blues...G'night Origanalist.


Good night Donna. Sleep well and enjoy morning with the family.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## oyarde

Mexican Blackbird , ( ZZ )

----------


## JK/SEA

early tuesday i know...eff it...i like this so shut up.

----------


## oyarde

Led Zep , Boogie with Stu , Black Country Woman , ZZ , Tubesnake Boogie, Red House , Jimi Hendrix.

----------


## Suzanimal

The gypsy woman told my mother before I was born...

----------


## oyarde

> "The blues aint nuthin but a good man feeling bad"


The best comes from those who can feel loss to the bone and in the soul and can express it .

----------


## oyarde

Got some " Who do you love " , Honkey Tonk Women ,  Baby Please Don't Go ( Lightnin' Hopkins ) , Dust my Broom ( Howlin' Wolf)......

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

/]

----------


## loveshiscountry

> define blues music.
> 
> 'The Flame' is a sad love song. Good enough for me to qualify as 'blues'...


The Blues is a feeling.

----------


## Lucille

I forgot to post this last Monday, and I don't want to wait until next Monday.

----------


## loveshiscountry

sometimes the guitar screams at you, sometimes it talks to you, this one does both

----------


## loveshiscountry

> It's my thread and I'm in the mood for bagpipes. I say it's the blues.


You can call a bull an oxen but it doesn't make it so. It's always about genre.
back to the blues

----------


## Natural Citizen



----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## loveshiscountry

> Just got back from my buddy's wake - not really blues, but he was really in to Journey.


Sorry for your loss. This is a blues thread. Can everyone just stick with blues songs please.

----------


## Origanalist

> Sorry for your loss. This is a blues thread. Can everyone just stick with blues songs please.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Sorry for your loss. This is a blues thread. Can everyone just stick with blues songs please.


OK, that's it, buddy! You just punched my "contrarian" button ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Danke

> Sorry for your loss. This is a blues thread. Can everyone just stick with blues songs please.


brushfire's post deleted.  What is going on here?

----------


## Origanalist

> brushfire's post deleted.  What is going on here?


Wow..............

----------


## phill4paul

> brushfire's post deleted.  What is going on here?


  What'd I miss?

----------


## Danke

> What'd I miss?


I don't know.  But most of my posts making fun of our resident Mexican and gay martial arts expert have been deleted.

----------


## loveshiscountry

It's a blues thread, post blues songs or GTF out.

----------


## Origanalist

> Why is everyone making the mods job harder? It's a blues thread, post blues songs or GTF out.


Hey, start your own blues thread or get the $#@! out.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Hey, start your own blues thread or get the $#@! out.


Not to mention, it's not even Monday night.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Hey, start your own blues thread or get the $#@! out.


Its not your thread. You don't own it. This thread belongs to the proprietor, you are a guest here. 
If you want to flip flop on this thread change your name to Romneylist

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Not to mention, it's not even Monday night.


Every day is Monday when you got the blues.

----------


## Origanalist

> Its not your thread. You don't own it. This thread belongs to the proprietor, you are guest here. 
> If you want to flip flop on this thread change your name to Romneylist


Oh excuse me, is this your forum?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Oh excuse me, is this your forum?


Where did I say or imply it was my forum?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Every day is Monday when you got the blues.


Well, you will be singing the blues if you don't stop trying to hijack  Origanalist's original thread, he is the original poster.

----------


## Origanalist

> Where did I say or imply it was my forum?


If it's not your forum, then what in the hell are you squawking about? If you don't like what's being posted, start your own thread. If Bryan decides he doesn't like me posting anything but what you consider appropriate, I'm sure he'll let me know.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Well, you will be singing the blues if you don't stop trying to hijack  Origanalist's original thread, he is the original poster.


I'm not a singer. Its a blues thread which has nothing to do with who the original poster is.
I'm posting blues in a blues thread, how is that hijacking?

----------


## Danke

> Its not your thread. You don't own it. This thread belongs to the proprietor, you are a guest here. 
> If you want to flip flop on this thread change your name to Romneylist


I think Origanalist (half man half animal) started this thread.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> If it's not your forum,


Again, I never said it was. Are you drunk and can't comprehend?



> then what in the hell are you squawking about?


I'm not squawking




> If you don't like what's being posted, start your own thread.


I don't need advice from you since I'm on topic



> If Bryan decides he doesn't like me posting anything but what you consider appropriate, I'm sure he'll let me know.


It's not about me. Its about the topic which is blues.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I think Origanalist (half man half animal) started this thread.


Again who cares who started it. It's always about the topic which is blues.

----------


## Origanalist

> Again, I never said it was. Are you drunk and can't comprehend?
>  I'm not squawking
> 
> I don't need advice from you since I'm on topic
> It's not about me. Its about the topic which is blues.


Yes, you're squawking. Actually, you're whining and bitching about something that's only important to you. Wah.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Yes, you're squawking. Actually, you're whining and bitching about something that's only important to you. Wah.


Pointing out that we should stay on topic is whining and bitching? 
If it wasn't important to stay with the blues why not have the thread be about music in general. Can't wait to hear your bs excuse in your next post.
Keep making things up, it's fun watching you make a fool of yourself.

----------


## Danke

> Again who cares who started it. It's always about the topic which is blues.




Excuse me. I have to go take a big loveshiscountry.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Excuse me. I have to go take a big loveshiscountry.


Make sure you wipe your danke

----------


## Origanalist

> Pointing out that we should stay on topic is whining and bitching? 
> If it wasn't important to stay with the blues why not have the thread be about music in general. Can't wait to hear your bs excuse in your next post.
> Keep making things up, it's fun watching you make a fool of yourself.


Sniffle.

Can I get you a hanky?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Sniffle.
> 
> Can I get you a hanky?


I'm not the one crying. But if it makes you sleep better at night go ahead and believe it. 
You can't even stick up for your own thread. How do you stand up without a backbone?

----------


## Danke

> Make sure you wipe your danke


Do you even know what danke means?  Apparently not.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Do you even know what danke means?  Apparently not.


sigh keep trying

----------


## Origanalist

> I'm not the one crying. But if it makes you sleep better at night go ahead and believe it. 
> You can't even stick up for your own thread. How do you stand up without a backbone?


Well, I would love to hear you whine some more but I have to get up early. Carry on......

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Well, I would love to hear you whine some more but I have to get up early. Carry on......


Okay have a good nights sleep, jellyfish

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It's a blues thread, post blues songs or GTF out.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo

----------


## loveshiscountry

> _edited out the non blues_


Your first and second vid are the same. Did you mean to post something instead?

Okay, that's better. I'm here for ya.

----------


## oyarde

Well , I have some " Balinese " , ZZ on  , then , a little Deguello ( since I am a No Quarter , none asked for , none given , kind of guy  ) , A Fool for Your Stockings , I'm Bad , I'm Nationwide , probably move onto some Stevie Ray , Muddy , Buddy Guy , then Delbert Mcclinton . Every time I Roll the Dice .

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I'm not a singer. Its a blues thread which has nothing to do with who the original poster is.
> I'm posting blues in a blues thread, how is that hijacking?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCGf3B_JSN4

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It's not about me. Its about the topic which is blues.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mYBSayCsH0

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Pointing out that we should stay on topic is whining and bitching? 
> If it wasn't important to stay with the blues why not have the thread be  about music in general. Can't wait to hear your bs excuse in your next  post.
> Keep making things up, it's fun watching you make a fool of yourself.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6PNc9KN50M

----------


## oyarde

> Do you even know what danke means?  Apparently not.


I do , yes , Bitte ( from the old Norse ) LOL

----------


## oyarde

> I'm not the one crying. But if it makes you sleep better at night go ahead and believe it. 
> You can't even stick up for your own thread. How do you stand up without a backbone?


Pretty sure origanilist is not missing a backbone .

----------


## oyarde

> Do you even know what danke means?  Apparently not.


Not to worry White Eye , when you are National Treasures as we are you must expect some criticism , you will get used to it ......

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Pretty sure origanilist is not missing a backbone .


I get it, for some people it's hard to go against your buddies but like I said why not stick up for your own thread. You either believe in something or you don't.

----------


## Danke

loveshiscountry neg repped me and called me a pussy.  You have no idea do you?

----------


## oyarde

> I get it, for some people it's hard to go against your buddies but like I said why not stick up for your own thread. You either believe in something or you don't.


Oh , I love the Blues , suits me fine , I am old , drink , should have been dead hundreds of times , most of my friends are and have been.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Your first and second vid are the same. Did you mean to post something instead?
> 
> Okay, that's better. I'm here for ya.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue2-ZVxpVjc

----------


## loveshiscountry

> loveshiscountry neg repped me and called me a pussy.  You have no idea do you?


Again with this you have no idea. ohhh I shouldn't mess with you right you're baaaaad. lol It's the internet.
"Hey everybody guess what loveshiscountry called me a pussy and gave me a negative rep"  
Do you see me crying about the same thing? Call the waaaahhhmbulance

----------


## oyarde

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue2-ZVxpVjc


This explains some tattoos I have seen on a couple guys who have worked for me .....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> This explains some tattoos I have seen on a couple guys who have worked for me .....

----------


## Occam's Banana

> loveshiscountry neg repped me and called me a pussy.  You have no idea do you?





> Again with this you have no idea. ohhh I  shouldn't mess with you right you're baaaaad. lol It's the internet.
> "Hey everybody guess what loveshiscountry called me a pussy and gave me a negative rep"  
> Do you see me crying about the same thing? Call the waaaahhhmbulance


Who needs Illinois Nazis ... ?

----------


## Danke

> Again with this you have no idea. ohhh I shouldn't mess with you right you're baaaaad. lol It's the internet.
> "Hey everybody guess what loveshiscountry called me a pussy and gave me a negative rep"  
> Do you see me crying about the same thing? Call the waaaahhhmbulance


No, I'm not "baaaaad"  but call me a pussy to my face,  can travel freely.  Name the place, punk.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> No, I'm not "baaaaad"  but call me a pussy to my face,  have gun and can travel.  Name the place, punk.


LMAO Mr you have no idea do you. Simple enough, if you dont like being called one then dont act like one.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Who needs Illinois Nazis ... ?


Henry Gibson? Good actor but not a blues song.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> No, I'm not "baaaaad"  but call me a pussy to my face,  can travel freely.  Name the place, punk.


Too late already quoted you saying you need a gun to fight me. ohhh you're a big bad man aren't you?  lol

----------


## Danke

> LMAO Mr you have no idea do you. Simple enough, if you dont like being called one then dont act like one.


I can fly out tomorrow, I have some days off.  Where are you at?  Pussy.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Henry Gibson? Good actor but not a blues song.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I can fly out tomorrow, I have some days off.  Where are you at?  Pussy.


LMAO bring some help. I suggest a man so there will be at least one man on your side.

----------


## Danke

> Too late already quoted you saying you need a gun to fight me. ohhh you're a big bad man aren't you?  lol


Of course, why not? Tools are valuable.

----------


## Danke

> LMAO bring some help. I suggest a man so there will be at least one man on your side.


Location, pussy?

----------


## Danke

Bags are packed.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Of course, why not? Tools are valuable.


The why did you change your post? Afraid I'd grab your gun and beat you with it? I'd take it too. To the victor the spoils.

----------


## Danke

> The why did you change your post? Afraid I'd grab your gun and beat you with it? I'd take it too. To the victor the spoils.


No, of course not.  You are a pussy.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Bags are packed.


ohhh I'm scared of Mr you have no idea. Thanks for the laughs.

----------


## Danke

> ohhh I'm scared of Mr you have no idea. Thanks for the laughs.


Just need a location, pussy.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> No, of course not.  You are a pussy.


Yet you were the one who announced in a post how I hurt your feelings in a retaliatory negative rep. Would it help if I said I was sorry. I'm not I was just wondering.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Just need a location, pussy.


You want a picture of me too?

----------


## Danke

> Yet you were the one who announced in a post how I hurt your feelings in a retaliatory negative rep. Would it help if I said I was sorry. I'm not I was just wondering.



Location, pussy.

----------


## Danke

> You want a picture of me too?


No, I know a pussy when I see one.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Location, pussy.


Keep repeating yourself Mr you have no idea. Keep posting, you're a joke. I'd be willing to bet if I stopped answering you'd think you won right?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> No, I know a pussy when I see one.


well the mirror doesn't lie does it?

----------


## Danke

> Keep repeating yourself Mr you have no idea. Keep posting, you're a joke. I'd be willing to bet if I stopped answering you'd think you won right?


OK, so you started this off with calling me a pussy, and I am offering to meet you at my own expense, just PM me the time and place, is that too much to ask?  Pussy?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> OK, so you started this off with calling me a pussy, and I am offering to meet you at my own expense, just PM me the time and place, is that too much to ask?  Pussy?


lol I can believe you think I started it, you can make up whatever you want Mr you have no idea. I'm going to hit the hay. You can pretend you won if it makes you feel better. 
btw, A real man doesn't squeal like you do.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Why does it feel like..._3rd grade_ in this thread?  Do 3rd graders _even know the blues_?  




Naww, they ain't lived enough to know the sorrow and the joy.

'hain't got the _blues_ till you done been a man.

----------


## Danke

> lol I can believe you think I started it, you can make up whatever you want Mr you have no idea. I'm going to hit the hay. You can pretend you won if it makes you feel better. 
> btw, A real man doesn't squeal like you do.


A real man stands up for an insult like you gave me.  But you are too much of a coward to meet me and say it to my face.

----------


## Petar

I've got the fly across the country to kick someone's ass blues.

----------


## oyarde

> Why does it feel like..._3rd grade_ in this thread?  Do 3rd graders _even know the blues_?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naww, they ain't lived enough to know the sorrow and the joy.
> 
> 'hain't got the _blues_ till you done been a man.


 I had blues in the third grade , but I was better at trapping muskrats and selling them for record money and catching fish and trading them to a couple farm hands South of me on the wealthy place for stuff than I was at going to school

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'm having flashbacks to my stint in the NC General Assembly...

----------


## oyarde

> I've got the fly across the country to kick someone's ass blues.


Not me , I never get past the " I will settle with you , when I need to be there for commerce " Blues . But then again  , the Mrs calls it " Old Man Scalp Bag Blues "

----------


## oyarde

> I'm having flashbacks to my stint in the NC General Assembly...


Kind of reminds me of  suppers at a local church I volunteered at on Thanksgiving on my day off as a youngster ......

----------


## oyarde

I am going with some more Delbert Mcclinton  , since I like Piano and Sax  , Givin' it Up for Your Love &  She's Livin' it Up .
'

----------


## Danke

> I've got the fly across the country to kick someone's ass blues.


Do it all the time.

----------


## oyarde

> A real man stands up for an insult like you gave me.  But you are too much of a coward to meet me and say it to my face.


Yeah ,well , maybe just $#@! that ,not worth your time , do not let it get under your skin. I know you are a real man . I have fought tooth & nail everywhere in the world, man  & beast while poaching , hunting , fishing , trapping , prospecting , artifact hunting , playing football for food and liquor , etc and I would not play hockey in Minnesota in a T shirt,  , crazy ass ..... LOL

----------


## Danke

> Yeah ,well , maybe just $#@! that ,not worth your time , do not let it get under your skin. I know you are a real man . I have fought tooth & nail everywhere in the world, man  & beast while poaching , hunting , fishing , trapping , prospecting , artifact hunting , playing football for food and liquor , etc and I would not play hockey in Minnesota in a T shirt,  , crazy ass ..... LOL


I forgot to tell him I'm bringing oyarde with me.  I think we should leave Petar in the car.

You have a good memory.  -30 out and playing hockey in a T-shirt.

----------


## oyarde

> I forgot to tell him I'm bringing oyarde with me.  I think we should leave Petar in the car.
> 
> You have a good memory.  -30 out and playing hockey in a T-shirt.


Like I said , crazy , LOL , I at least hope your girlfriend was there to watch  , I threw a  double header once , 9 innings each and I had an $1800 bet on it and was over 35 . but at least it was in July. I had not pitched since I was 20 , gave up too many runs in late innings but we won both by double figures . My honey was there , so at least I was getting some " first aid " out of it. Never thought about it , but Peter would make a good car man , get away driver , I could have used him when I was 16 , lol

----------


## Danke

> Never thought about it , but Peter would make a good car man , get away driver , I could have used him when I was 16 , lol


No way, I wouldn't trust Petar to drive, he'd probably panic.  Leave him is the back seat.

----------


## GunnyFreedom



----------


## oyarde

> 


I really like some Sam Cooke.  Well done

----------


## oyarde

> No way, I wouldn't trust Petar to drive, he'd probably panic.  Leave him is the back seat.


Nah , he knows he cannot panic if he goes along with me .......panic is not allowed , LOL

----------


## Origanalist

> I get it, for some people it's hard to go against your buddies but like I said why not stick up for your own thread. You either believe in something or you don't.


I'm crushed, um, .....make that squished. Maybe I should change my avatar, what do you think?

----------


## phill4paul

Boy, things escalated quickly.......

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I'm crushed, um, .....make that squished. Maybe I should change my avatar, what do you think?


This one is better

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Why does it feel like..._3rd grade_ in this thread?  Do 3rd graders _even know the blues_?  
> Naww, they ain't lived enough to know the sorrow and the joy.
> 
> 'hain't got the _blues_ till you done been a man.


I think they do.



Sugar Chile can play not very many vids on you tube of him unfortunately.

he's 7 here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQVkXuWavt0

----------


## Suzanimal

_I drink so much coffee, till I grind it in my sleep
I drink so much coffee, I grind it in my sleep
And when it get like that, you know it can't be beat_

----------


## phill4paul

On 11 on the outside speakers now. I love blues. I love spring.

----------


## phill4paul

> Good song, but it isn't blues. It's pop, rock.


  Lighten up, Francis.........




> Because the blues is the basis of most American music in the 20th century. It's a 12-bar form that's played by jazz, bluegrass and country musicians. It has a rhythmic vocabulary that's been used by rock n' roll. It's related to spirituals, and even the American fiddle tradition.
> Wynton Marsalis


  Rock, Country, Pop = Blues. A purest should know that.



> I wanna show that gospel, country, blues, rhythm and blues, jazz, rock 'n' roll are all just really one thing. Those are the American music and that is the American culture.
> Etta James

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Suzanimal

Super Chikan playing on a cigar box/broom handle homemade guitar. Amazing..

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## phill4paul

> Super Chikan playing on a cigar box/broom handle homemade guitar. Amazing..


  My brother made a cigar box. Pretty awesome jamming with him. All guitars are really percussion instruments. A board, some nails and some "cat gut." Electrification really opened up a new door though. 

  If you like the sound and dynamics check out this page....http://www.cigarboxnation.com/

----------


## Suzanimal

> My brother made a cigar box. Pretty awesome jamming with him. All guitars are really percussion instruments. A board, some nails and some "cat gut." Electrification really opened up a new door though. 
> 
>   If you like the sound and dynamics check out this page....http://www.cigarboxnation.com/


 Pretty cool stuff! 

I think I need a "canjo".

----------


## phill4paul

> Pretty cool stuff! 
> 
> I think I need a "canjo".


  It is as simple as that. This is how I mostly play a guitar when jamming with others....

----------


## Origanalist

> It is as simple as that. This is how I mostly play a guitar when jamming with others....


What type of music do you play the most?

----------


## Suzanimal

> It is as simple as that. This is how I mostly play a guitar when jamming with others....


I've always wanted to learn to play the guitar. I can play a violin (took lessons for 7 years) but I actually kind of suck. I love music, I'm just not good at making it. 

The "canjo" looks like something I could play and if anyone thinks it's bad I could just blame it on the instrument.

----------


## phill4paul

> What type of music do you play the most?


  When I "play" a guitar it is mostly country and blues. When I "thump" I can mostly fit it in anywhere. Victor Wooten on bass got me into "thumping." 

  I just did a youtube search for percussion guitar playing and this video came up. I've never seen it before but this guy is frikken awesome! I love it when discussion leads to something new....

----------


## Origanalist

> When I "play" a guitar it is mostly country and blues. When I "thump" I can mostly fit it in anywhere. Victor Wooten on bass got me into "thumping." 
> 
>   I just did a youtube search for percussion guitar playing and this video came up. I've never seen it before but this guy is frikken awesome! I love it when discussion leads to something new....


I've seen a few video's of people playing that way, I think it's cool as hell.  I play a pretty mean blues harp but haven't played much guitar for years.

----------


## mad cow

Buddy Guy&Koko Taylor~Born Under A Bad Sign

----------


## Suzanimal

> When I "play" a guitar it is mostly country and blues. When I "thump" I can mostly fit it in anywhere. Victor Wooten on bass got me into "thumping." 
> 
>   I just did a youtube search for percussion guitar playing and this video came up. I've never seen it before but this guy is frikken awesome! I love it when discussion leads to something new....


That was great! I'm going to have to tube that and give some of these guys a listen.

----------


## phill4paul

> I've seen a few video's of people playing that way, I think it's cool as hell.  I play a pretty mean blues harp but haven't played much guitar for years.


  Yeah, I love, and play, some harp. I learned long ago not to over do it and other musicians will let you jam with them. Only breaking bad on solo. Too many harpists want to take the show. Unless you are the likes of Little Walter...




or Big Walter........




or Sonny Boy......




or Paul Butterfield...




  Heh.. so many good ones. I'm a "filler" myself.

----------


## phill4paul

> That was great! I'm going to have to tube that and give some of these guys a listen.


 A guitar is a percussion instrument. Always has been. Once you understand that it changes how you look at it.

----------


## mad cow

Sue Foley ~ Time To Travel

----------


## Origanalist

> Yeah, I love, and play, some harp. I learned long ago not to over do it and other musicians will let you jam with them. Only breaking bad on solo. Too many harpists want to take the show. Unless you are the likes of Little Walter...
> 
> 
> 
>   Heh.. so many good ones. I'm a "filler" myself.


Yeah, it's definitely best not to try to lead with the harmonica except upon occasion. They are best kept to background rhythm most of the time.

----------


## green73

why not

----------


## phill4paul

Cheers to the R and R hall Hall of fame for inducting Linda Rondstadt. And if ya say she ain't a blues singer you can kiss my lily white ass.

----------


## mad cow

Tinsley Ellis ~ The Axe

----------


## green73

Jesus $#@!, phill.

----------


## HVACTech

I will miss the ones I Love.. until they return.

Blue on Black.

----------


## mad cow

Buddy Guy ~ Best Damn Fool

----------


## mad cow

Bo Diddley-Muddy Waters-Little Walter ~ Who Do You Love

----------


## phill4paul

> Bo Diddley-Muddy Waters-Little Walter ~ Who Do You Love


 I love me some Muddy and Lil Walter. That's fo sure!

----------


## phill4paul

One of these days boys. Gonna see my baby. Gonna see my baby. Coming down the road. She'll have my pardon. My pardon in her apron. Gonna see the gov'nor. Who said release my man..........

  Great band. Great album.

----------


## mad cow

Back Door Slam ~ Outside Woman Blues

----------


## Origanalist

> One of these days boys. Gonna see my baby. Gonna see my baby. Coming down the road. She'll have my pardon. My pardon in her apron. Gonna see the gov'nor. Who said release my man..........
> 
>   Great band. Great album.


Yep, on my all time favorites list.

----------


## phill4paul

> Tinsley Ellis ~ The Axe


  Dodged through the panopticon to see Tinsley  a month or so back. Worth every bit of it. An old friend Mark "Bump" Bumgardner plays bass for him now. Mark was the sound man, door man, for the local blues house appropriately named "Ten Years After." Mark played w/ most all serious local bands. I'm glad he made it out of the hometown to play for Tinsley. Atta boy!

----------


## mad cow

Albert Collins-Robert Cray-Johnny Copeland ~ Black Cat Bone

----------


## mad cow

> Dodged through the panopticon to see Tinsley  a month or so back. Worth every bit of it. An old friend Mark "Bump" Bumgardner plays bass for him now. Mark was the sound man, door man, for the local blues house appropriately named "Ten Years After." Mark played w/ most all serious local bands. I'm glad he made it out of the hometown to play for Tinsley. Atta boy!


Jealous,I haven't seen any live music in years,I gotta get out more.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Anyone remember Baby Doo?  I doo.

----------


## phill4paul

> Dodged through the panopticon to see Tinsley  a month or so back. Worth every bit of it. An old friend Mark "Bump" Bumgardner plays bass for him now. Mark was the sound man, door man, for the local blues house appropriately named "Ten Years After." Mark played w/ most all serious local bands. I'm glad he made it out of the hometown to play for Tinsley. Atta boy!


  Bah! I'm an idiot. I'm Artie Fufkin. It wasn't Tinsley. It's Jimmy Thackery. Just kick me. Go ahead and kick me in the ass........

  Here dey is...........

----------


## mad cow

Walter Trout ~ Saw My Mama Cryin'

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## mad cow

John Lee Hooker&Albert Collins ~ Backstabbers

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Lighten up, Francis.........
> 
> _I wanna show that gospel, country, blues, rhythm and blues, jazz, rock 'n' roll are all just really one thing. Those are the American music and that is the American culture.
> Etta James_


All Etta was saying is they are American made.




> Rock, Country, Pop = Blues. A purest should know that.


A purest knows that's just a blanket statement.

----------


## oyarde

> I will miss the ones I Love.. until they return.
> 
> Blue on Black.


 I like that song .My CD is scratched , hoping Danke gets me a new one for Christmas .

----------


## oyarde

> Albert Collins-Robert Cray-Johnny Copeland ~ Black Cat Bone


Excellent , I first ran into that on the Cirius Blues channel some time back .

----------


## oyarde

> Buddy Guy&Koko Taylor~Born Under A Bad Sign


I have seen them both live in Indianapolis yrs ago Koko outdoors , Buddy indoors . Were both excellent .

----------


## oyarde

> Cheers to the R and R hall Hall of fame for inducting Linda Rondstadt. And if ya say she ain't a blues singer you can kiss my lily white ass.


I like the Stones version of Tumblin Dice  .

----------


## mad cow

> I have seen them both live in Indianapolis yrs ago Koko outdoors , Buddy indoors . Were both excellent .


I saw Koko in New Orleans (indoors) 1980ish.Never saw Buddy.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I saw Koko in New Orleans (indoors) 1980ish.Never saw Buddy.


Buddys the man. He has been at the Bedford Blues and BBQ Fest in Texas a few times on Labor Day weekend. One year Jimmie Vaughn headlined Saturday, Buddy on Sunday. This year its Robert Randolph on Saturday and Robert Cray on Sunday.

----------


## loveshiscountry

JOHN LEE HOOKER & ROBERT CRAY - Mr. Lucky 
nice keyboards about 3:30 in

----------


## loveshiscountry

Johny Winters a great, multi talented, musician but I've never found a favorite blues song of his that really really stood out for me personally until now

----------


## Origanalist

> Johny Winters a great, multi talented, musician but I've never found a favorite blues song of his that really really stood out for me personally until now


There may be hope for you after all.

----------


## loveshiscountry

R.I.P.




The man has some fast fingers.

----------


## Origanalist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbPucX4Oj28

----------


## mad cow

R.I.P. Johnny.

----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## Origanalist

This is pretty close to the show the first time I saw him.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## bunklocoempire

Monday?  Blues?  It's night.

----------


## loveshiscountry

Ball the Wall is my favorite of his

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## loveshiscountry

DFW got rain today

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## loveshiscountry

Big Head Todd and the Monsters
Jamming

----------


## Natural Citizen

lovehiscountry. It's Friday.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> lovehiscountry. It's Friday.


Everyday's Monday when you got the Blues.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Everyday's Monday when you got the Blues.


Hm. I did not _think_ of that.

----------


## HVACTech

another sleepy, dusty, delta day..
I always liked this song..

----------


## HVACTech

delta country. IS blues country. 
and home to sexy southern women.

----------


## HVACTech

Arkansas style blues...

----------


## francisco



----------


## HVACTech

oh, my.
look what I just found.....

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Suzanimal

I heard a great cover of this song tonight. His name was Moe.

----------


## green73

> I heard a great cover of this song tonight. His name was Moe.


Better than this?

----------


## mad cow

I just finished watching _Cadillac Records_ for the first time about 20 minutes ago,I had never even heard of it before.
I TIVOed it from an OTA station a few days ago,good movie,some great music.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1042877/

----------


## Suzanimal

Another great cover.

----------


## JK/SEA

This singer has the blues...

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## mad cow

A nice take on _Blue Jean Blues_ :

----------


## mad cow

It's Been A Long Time ~ Luther Allison

----------


## loveshiscountry

> 


Great singer. Not crazy about the distortion on the guitar, I'd like to hear that song with less distortion and more guitar, but it is about Janis.

----------


## loveshiscountry

Johnny Woods can play the harmonica.




and

----------


## Origanalist

> Johnny Woods can play the harmonica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


Sweet, nice driving beat. I do a bit of harp slobbering myself.

Lol, you slipped in a second one while I was listening to the first. He's got skills for sure.

----------


## bunklocoempire



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## phill4paul

I owned this CD set at one time. Lost in the maelstrom. Should get it again.

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Suzanimal

Norah Jones could sing the phone book and I'd listen.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## loveshiscountry

Big Mama Thornton - I'm Feeling Alright
Muddy Waters is on guitar

----------


## Natural Citizen

> 


Hey, that's a pretty good blues skit. I liked the way that it started out.

----------


## mad cow

Etta James ~ Love And Happiness

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## mad cow

Otis Rush ~ My Love Will Never Die

----------


## mad cow

Howlin' Wolf ~ Smoke Stack Lightning

----------


## oyarde

Traveling Riverside Blues.

----------


## Suzanimal

Monday night blues bump.

----------


## Origanalist

> Monday night blues bump.


This thread is so full of good blues. Are there any blue stringers out there? I play a bit myself. Harp mostly, but a passable guitfiddle also.

----------


## Suzanimal

Dedicated to the bartender...

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## green73



----------


## donnay

This one is dedicated to AF.

----------


## Suzanimal

> This one is dedicated to AF.


It's AF's Birthday? YAY!!!

----------


## Suzanimal

This thread needs some Big Mama Thornton...

----------


## Suzanimal

That was adorable. Lol, poor Nathaniel.




>

----------


## green73

> This thread needs some Big Mama Thornton...


a life isn't complete without Big Mama

----------


## mad cow

Will Wilde ~ Paranoia

----------


## mad cow

Sugaray Rayford ~ Dangerous



Best version I could find on YouTube,I own better.

----------


## fr33



----------


## donnay

Dedicated to AF:

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## loveshiscountry

Johnnie Johnson

----------


## pessimist



----------


## phill4paul

> 


  Well, you are correct in the fact that modern music such as that came from blues. However, IMHO, you should ty a little harder. Go back to the beginnings...




Probably already done but $#@! if I'm going back through 12 pages.

----------


## pessimist

Sorry, my brain read the title wrong. I didn't read the thread.

I thought this thread was about depressing (blues) songs about the day (monday). Yeah, I'm not normal.

All the old school blues songs I can think of were likely already posted in this thread.

----------


## phill4paul

> Sorry, my brain read the title wrong. I didn't read the thread.
> 
> I thought this thread was about depressing (blues) songs about the day (monday). Yeah, I'm not normal.
> 
> All the old school blues songs I can think of were likely already posted in this thread.


  Figured you would have went for the _Boomtown Rats_ in that case.    Any old school you know is worth repeating.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal

Sticking this here so I don't forget it.

----------


## Suzanimal

These guys are great.

----------


## loveshiscountry

Albert King

----------


## JK/SEA

Alvin Lee 10 Years After

----------


## malkusm

Part of any blues playlist I ever make

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Part of any blues playlist I ever make


Same concert he plays a sweet Scuttle Buttin'

----------


## donnay

RIP Joe Cocker

----------


## donnay

One more good one...

----------


## torchbearer

going non-cocker tonight.

----------


## torchbearer

better version:

----------


## Origanalist

> better version:


That band just never worked for me.

----------


## torchbearer

> That band just never worked for me.


It worked for me. Hearing Smells like Teen Spirit on the sunday top 40 as a young teenager changed the course of my life.
Too bad Kurt decided to quit his breathing habit over his heroin addiction.

----------


## torchbearer

The entire unplugged album was awesome. The man gets an opportunity to have his own time slot on MTV(when it was popular), and chose to spend that time promoted other artist along with himself.
Who else does that?

----------


## Origanalist

> It worked for me. Hearing Smells like Teen Spirit on the sunday top 40 as a young teenager changed the course of my life.
> Too bad Kurt decided to quit his breathing habit over his heroin addiction.


I can see that, if I was young then I probably would feel the same way.

----------


## torchbearer

The whole album on video for those who want to make judgement for themselves:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...97F603F1A8B5E4

----------


## Origanalist

> The whole album on video for those who want to make judgement for themselves:
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...97F603F1A8B5E4


Sorry guy, I should have kept my mouth shut. Everybody likes different music.

----------


## torchbearer

> I can see that, if I was young then I probably would feel the same way.



I remember my life being dominated by corporate music and that was all there was.. and then one day- on the way back from church, I hear this song- completely different from the crap i'd been shoveled all my life, and a whole new world opened up.

----------


## torchbearer

> Oh Me
> Song by Nirvana
> If I had to lose a mile
> If I had to touch feelings
> I would lose my soul
> The way I do
> I don't have to think
> I only have to do it
> The results are always perfect
> ...

----------


## Origanalist

> I remember my life being dominated by corporate music and that was all there was.. and then one day- on the way back from church, I hear this song- completely different from the crap i'd been shoveled all my life, and a whole new world opened up.


That sounds like the first time I heard Johnny Winter.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## loveshiscountry

Can't Get enough of Elmore James

----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I remember my life being dominated by corporate music and that was all there was.. and then one day- on the way back from church, I hear this song- completely different from the crap i'd been shoveled all my life, and a whole new world opened up.


My musical break with political correctness was Metallica (pre corporate whore days) and then NIN.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Origanalist

In honor of my new-found favorite blues chick (for now), HT to Carlybee from the Feminist Music Thread.







And a Rusky chick with Gov't Mule for good measure...

----------


## Suzanimal

I had tamales tonight.

----------


## HVACTech

keep it up.. and I will go Samantha Fish all over you..   

tonight, I have the blues over not being a pure enough hard core Anarchist.... 

somehow, that reminds me of several of my ex's...

----------


## Sola_Fide



----------


## HVACTech

dear Sola, you were warned. cover your eyes.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## JK/SEA

RARE Janis Joplin LIVE in Germany

----------


## CaptUSA

Went to see her last night.  Incredible.

----------


## Suzanimal

This thread needs to be revived. I love Sara Martin's voice.

----------


## phill4paul

Top of reddit now. Walmart toy guitar blues....

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Top of reddit now. Walmart toy guitar blues....


It's Friday night, Phill

----------


## phill4paul

> It's Friday night, Phill


  The ole ladies days off are Wed. and Thurs. Fri. is our Monday.

----------


## loveshiscountry

Louisiana Red - Freight Train to Ride

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## loveshiscountry

My man Buddy Guy. Guitar and keyboards have a nice talk on this one. Another nice, slow bluesy burn.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

> Louisiana Red - Freight Train to Ride


That's definitely train music.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## loveshiscountry

Hadn't listened to this in a long time.
Gary Moore - Still Got the Blues For You

----------


## loveshiscountry

Earl Hooker - New Sweet Black Angel

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## donnay



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## loveshiscountry

SMOKEY WILSON STANDING AT THE CROSSROAD

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal

Hoe can ya not love this guy?

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

> 


My back door welcome mat says Boogie Chillin .

----------


## Suzanimal

> My back door welcome mat says Boogie Chillin .


I need one of those.

----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Suzanimal

Not Monday but I love old blues.

----------


## Origanalist

One for my buddy @loveshiscountry.

----------


## Suzanimal

I just bought this cd for Mr Animal. His birthday's in a few weeks.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Origanalist

I know it's already in here, but I like it so much Imma play it again. a 1 a 2 a 1234....

----------


## shakey1

not too shabby for a blind guy...

----------


## JK/SEA

needs no introduction...my man Roy.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I just bought this cd for Mr Animal. His birthday's in a few weeks.


I've been listening to the Stones CD trying to love it but I can't get into it. It's not bad but it's not gritty enough for me. They don't sound very "blue".

No one can do this song like Little Walter...

----------


## shakey1

99 year blues...

----------


## loveshiscountry

I like Burnside. More into individual songs of his and not albums. A little different style, like this one.

----------


## shakey1



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## shakey1



----------


## Suzanimal

+rep!




>

----------


## donnay



----------


## oyarde

Stevie Ray Vaughan , Tin Pan Alley with Johnny Copeland .

----------


## shakey1



----------


## shakey1



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

///

----------


## shakey1



----------


## loveshiscountry

Nothing like sitting around with friends and listening to a nice jam

----------


## shakey1



----------


## loveshiscountry

Elmore James - One Way Out

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## shakey1



----------


## shakey1



----------


## Origanalist

> 


One of my favorites.

----------


## oyarde

Catfish Blues .

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKnnKpF2SXA

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4w-2LG2lZU

----------


## shakey1



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## loveshiscountry

Johnnie Johnson - Everyday I Have The Blues

----------


## loveshiscountry



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Suzanimal

BUDDY GUY 

I saw him a few years ago when he opened for Jeff Beck. He stole the show. Still an amazing performer even in his 80's.

----------


## loveshiscountry

R.L. Burnside - Let My Baby Ride

----------


## Origanalist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PouMzBdB-Ts

----------


## The Rebel Poet



----------


## shakey1



----------


## Origanalist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy2t...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Origanalist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qdy2...z8A4A&index=28

----------


## Origanalist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRih...9eg9bM&index=1

----------


## Origanalist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILFjY2mbarg

----------


## tfurrh



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## The Rebel Poet



----------


## tebowlives

Elmore James

----------

